# Do I dechlorinate before cycle?



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Do I need to dechlorinate my tank before I start the cycling process? Thanks


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

if your tap water contains chlorine or chloramine, then yes
(in any case it won't hurt to do it)


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Never hurts to add dechlorinator to your tank in case there is chlorine or chloramine from your water source.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yes because the chlorine in your water is what kills nitrifying bacteria... if you dont declorinate, your tank wont even cycle!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It won't begin to cycle until the chlorine is no longer present.
If you dechlorinate, the chlorine disappears instantly.
If you don't dechlorinate, the chlorine disappears in 24 hours.

It helps to leave your tank uncovered the first day or two to allow escaping of the chlorine.

Either way it's gonna cycle... just takes an extra day or so without dechorination.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Even though chlorine dissipates within 24 hours chloramines do not, so yes you need to add conditioner not only before the cycle but with every water change going forward if you have "city water"


----------

